

Boston API Jam - snkahn
http://apijam-boston.eventbrite.com/

======
troels
Seems they edited the text by now, but apparently "Women" was listed under
perks.

That aside, what kind of BS is this:

    
    
         Web 3.0 is about finding meaning in data (aka semantics). Recommendation & personalization technologies are acquired as fast as they are launched. You could be next!
    

Seriously?

------
malachismith
wow that's pathetic shit. both sad and deeply depressing. there is NO place
for this kind of sexist bullshit in the modern world. grow up. please.

